# Can I Bypass Guided Setup on Tivo?



## gcol23 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey all...

I've got a Series 1 Tivo that we previously had a subscription for, but I just updated to a new Tivo and now have our service on that one.

My question is...I gave the old Tivo to my daughter for her to use at her house for doing manual recordings. It had been working just fine for a few months, but now all of a sudden, it's stuck in the "Guided Setup". Since it's not hooked to a phone line or a computer, I haven't been able to get past this setup mode.

So, does anyone know how I can get past the "Guided Setup" so it can still be used just for manual recordings?

Please advise...and thank you for your time!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

you will need to hook it to a phone line and let it try the call


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

gcol23 said:


> Hey all...
> 
> I've got a Series 1 Tivo that we previously had a subscription for, but I just updated to a new Tivo and now have our service on that one.
> 
> ...


The way to get out of guided setup is simple. Just complete the process. It's the one and only way.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

If I can find a drive image that is already passed the guided set up, and image it onto my drive, it should work, right? I have the same problem and no phone line in house...


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> If I can find a drive image that is already passed the guided set up, and image it onto my drive, it should work, right? I have the same problem and no phone line in house...


At least on newer Tivos that won't work. I don't know about the S1, but on the newer ones if you do the copy over you have to do a clear and delete all, which requires the guided setup to be run afterwards.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

man that sucks.... I wonder whether modifying the rc.sysinit script would allow me bypass the set up. I am now stuck with my dumb series 1 Tivo in guided set up without a phone line anywhere around me.

Nowadays a 'real' phone line is like a baby dinosaur.



socrplyr said:


> At least on newer Tivos that won't work. I don't know about the S1, but on the newer ones if you do the copy over you have to do a clear and delete all, which requires the guided setup to be run afterwards.


----------



## Speed Daemon (Jan 15, 2012)

The installers for the TiVoNet (NE2000 ISA card adapter) and TurboNet (10/100 1-piece network card) products that I installed on my S1 boxes did something to load the needed modules and to use the network in place of dial-out. IIRC precisely what they did was documented online. Try Googling for these products and/or look on the 9th Tee website for documentation. That should give you a better understanding of the boot sequence.

I'm just guessing, but if there's no configuration, it'll take a lot of modification of the Tcl scripts and other TiVo-specific config files.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually the tivo I was fighting with now did work fine as is before I clicked the guided setup thing out of curiosity one day...

So, unless the guided set up wipe out everything at the beginning, I should still have some stuff configured, is not it?

I saw some "boat anchor mode" horror story regarding series 2, not sure whether series 1 would be fine if I get a network card and get it online without sub. Now I do not even know which version OS I have on the tivo.


----------



## Speed Daemon (Jan 15, 2012)

IMO Guided Setup is an excellent place to have a "bail out" button, for a variety of reasons.

At the risk of offending the TiVo company, I don't see how it could hurt to allow people to develop and publish mods that could allow end-of-life products like the S1 to do other things. For example, having an old S1 box that does little more than endlessly record the line input (like for a security system) would be better than consigning the hardware to the junk heap. I think it's safe to say that a S1 owner probably owns (and pays subscription fees for) newer TiVo devices, so it's not like TiVo is losing revenue.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Totally agree, I am playing it mostly for fun, and now after more digging I found people were talking some "fakecall" thing that would not only get rid of the initial set up, but also get rid of the "nag" message that reminds you to do daily call on almost every button.

IMO all these hacking/locking war between service provider and consumer really started from their initial deceptive marketing policy - they use a 'cheap' device to try to suck you into an expensive service, while they lose money on the front, they would nag you for a lifetime monthly payment.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> If I can find a drive image that is already passed the guided set up, and image it onto my drive, it should work, right? I have the same problem and no phone line in house...


Only if it was an image from a drive that already went through Guided Setup _on that TiVo_.

It's a matter of whether the TiVo Service Number on the drive matches the TSN on the motherboard.

If it doesn't, it starts in Guided Setup.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Speed Daemon said:


> The installers for the TiVoNet (NE2000 ISA card adapter) and TurboNet (10/100 1-piece network card) products that I installed on my S1 boxes did something to load the needed modules and to use the network in place of dial-out. IIRC precisely what they did was documented online. Try Googling for these products and/or look on the 9th Tee website for documentation. That should give you a better understanding of the boot sequence.
> 
> I'm just guessing, but if there's no configuration, it'll take a lot of modification of the Tcl scripts and other TiVo-specific config files.


If the S1 in question has already been updated to version 3 of the operating system, it's ready to use an external modem or a TurboNet or CacheCard with just the addition of a dialing prefix, which can be done during Guided Setup.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

The moral of the story is when you get the TiVo set the way you want it, make a backup image right then.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

I actually got the tivo from a friend who moved far far away, and I had no knowledge about tivo to begin with 
This sure is a good call though!

Now I am stuck, I have no backup image, no phone line and no subscription ( i guess).



unitron said:


> The moral of the story is when you get the TiVo set the way you want it, make a backup image right then.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> I actually got the tivo from a friend who moved far far away, and I had no knowledge about tivo to begin with
> This sure is a good call though!
> 
> Now I am stuck, I have no backup image, no phone line and no subscription ( i guess).


If you have a broadband connection to the Internet rather than a dial-up, check out what's left of the links here:

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/33.html

to learn how to make a TiVo serial port to computer serial port (old 9-pin style, not USB) cable, and use PPP with Windows.

If you have a dial up connection then you have a phone line.

There's a freeware or shareware program called PilotNet, one version of which is still available as of this writing:

http://www.geocities.ws/daveinfopage/pnet2.zip

which lets your TiVo use your computer's modem (and has a window that let's you see the TiVo and the TiVo, Inc. server talk to each other).

You'll need that same TiVo to 9 pin serial cable mentioned above.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

unitron, thanks for this great information! I did solder a cable and tried it, but it did not work, so I guess my OS is not up to 3.0 yet, I will have to pull out the hard drive to apply some changes to enable pppd I guess.



unitron said:


> If you have a broadband connection to the Internet rather than a dial-up, check out what's left of the links here:
> 
> http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/33.html
> 
> ...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> unitron, thanks for this great information! I did solder a cable and tried it, but it did not work, so I guess my OS is not up to 3.0 yet, I will have to pull out the hard drive to apply some changes to enable pppd I guess.


If it doesn't have 3.0 yet it must have been taken out of service a long time ago.

What's the model number of the TiVo you're wrestling with?

Is it the original hard drive?


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes it sure was long time ago, LOL
I think that guy actually never put it on service at all, it is a Philips HDR212, so I tend to believe it has 1.3 OS.
Oh the drive actually was upgraded to pretty big, however he sure enough does not have a backup image.



unitron said:


> If it doesn't have 3.0 yet it must have been taken out of service a long time ago.
> 
> What's the model number of the TiVo you're wrestling with?
> 
> Is it the original hard drive?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> Yes it sure was long time ago, LOL
> I think that guy actually never put it on service at all, it is a Philips HDR212, so I tend to believe it has 1.3 OS.
> Oh the drive actually was upgraded to pretty big, however he sure enough does not have a backup image.


I'm working on getting an image together with 3.0 and LBA48 patch.

In the meantime you might want to go to mfslive.org and read up on both MFS Live and WinMFS and make a backup of that original software, if not for yourself, then for others.

What's the date of manufacture on that unit?

It might be old enough to have more manual recording ability than later S1s.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

ok I am heading to the beast to get it off my video set up and open its brain now.



unitron said:


> I'm working on getting an image together with 3.0 and LBA48 patch.
> 
> In the meantime you might want to go to mfslive.org and read up on both MFS Live and WinMFS and make a backup of that original software, if not for yourself, then for others.
> 
> ...


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

hmm the MFSTOOLS20.iso does not even include support for FAT32, now I am stuck with a situation that I have no place to dump the bak file to....

I got my utility PC boot up with a FAT32 USB flash drive with 8GB free, with my TiVo drives connected, but cannot mount the flash since it is FAT32...

A little more research, if no clue I will have to reformat the flash to ext2, that got to work!



tzh2231 said:


> ok I am heading to the beast to get it off my video set up and open its brain now.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Interesting, actually it works but you just cannot type "-t fat32"... so my Linux knowledge worked against me this time 



tzh2231 said:


> hmm the MFSTOOLS20.iso does not even include support for FAT32, now I am stuck with a situation that I have no place to dump the bak file to....
> 
> I got my utility PC boot up with a FAT32 USB flash drive with 8GB free, with my TiVo drives connected, but cannot mount the flash since it is FAT32...
> 
> A little more research, if no clue I will have to reformat the flash to ext2, that got to work!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> hmm the MFSTOOLS20.iso does not even include support for FAT32, now I am stuck with a situation that I have no place to dump the bak file to....
> 
> I got my utility PC boot up with a FAT32 USB flash drive with 8GB free, with my TiVo drives connected, but cannot mount the flash since it is FAT32...
> 
> A little more research, if no clue I will have to reformat the flash to ext2, that got to work!


Go to mfslive.org and get the zip of the iso for the MFS Live cd v1.4 and read everything there.

Also get WinMFS from that same site and make backups with both.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> Interesting, actually it works but you just cannot type "-t fat32"... so my Linux knowledge worked against me this time


After you boot with the MFS Live cd, you can use your USB flash drive by

mount -t vfat /dev/sd"x"1 /dos

where "x" is whatever letter it got detected under, which will depend on how many other SATA drives you have attached.

USB and SATA drives get detected as SCSI as far as the Linux on there is concerned.

PATA/IDE gets detected as /dev/hd"x"


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

wow that winmfs thing looks really convenient, I got to give it a try!



unitron said:


> Go to mfslive.org and get the zip of the iso for the MFS Live cd v1.4 and read everything there.
> 
> Also get WinMFS from that same site and make backups with both.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

backup is in progress now, kind of painful with the 2 drives, I am going to downgrade to 1 drive later.

Also I found an 'easy' way to bypass guided setup - just add a boot option "SETUP_BYPASS=1". See details here:
http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_disablecallsetup.php

Also people seems to testify that it worked for at least 1.3 and 2.5 in other forums.

Now my next challenge is to get serial console. Sounds a bit tricky in timing, and I am not so sure whether my home-grown cable is good, LOL

This old box is a lot fun to play with.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess I found a winmfs bug.
I chose "tivo backup (truncated)", yet I am getting over 10GB and still growing. I am sure this includes the recorded media as it does say backing up media on the screen.



tzh2231 said:


> wow that winmfs thing looks really convenient, I got to give it a try!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> ...
> 
> This old box is a lot fun to play with.


Well, now that we've established that you're a masochist, you need to read Jenkins pages on networking the S1, you need to learn about qunlock and when not to use it (almost always), you need to learn to use diskutil instead, you need to learn about copykern, you need to learn about making a serial cable for it and watching the boot sequence with a telnet client, and a bunch of other stuff I haven't had to remember for a few years now.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

hmm since my tivo's drives are upgraded drives, those should not need unlock, right? I am wondering whether my backup has something wrong.

Is there a way to mount the backup image somehow and check the content? Is there a way to directly edit files on the drive? I do not see much talk about that...



unitron said:


> Well, now that we've established that you're a masochist, you need to read Jenkins pages on networking the S1, you need to learn about qunlock and when not to use it (almost always), you need to learn to use diskutil instead, you need to learn about copykern, you need to learn about making a serial cable for it and watching the boot sequence with a telnet client, and a bunch of other stuff I haven't had to remember for a few years now.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

ok backup is finally done, I created a 20GB monster...this kills my original plan of using an nice old quiet 20GB drive to replace it...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> I guess I found a winmfs bug.
> I chose "tivo backup (truncated)", yet I am getting over 10GB and still growing. I am sure this includes the recorded media as it does say backing up media on the screen.


If you've got enough room on that partition for the entire non-truncated image, might as well let it do it. It might be interesting to see what was recorded on there over a decade ago.

I wish, when I got my first TiVo, which was used, I had known to do that and had known how to do that and had had the stuff with which to do it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> ok backup is finally done, I created a 20GB monster...this kills my original plan of using an nice old quiet 20GB drive to replace it...


It really shouldn't have done that if you told it truncated. Don't know why it did.

Anyway, hope to have a 3.0, LBA48 aware 13GB drive image ready soon (by which I mean truncated image which will restore to 13GB, and of course it can be expanded beyond that).

I'll let you know where to download from when it's ready.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

I re-ran the backup using the old mfstool boot cd, got a 220MB backup, that thing looks much better. However it still does not allow me to use my quiet 20GB drive, complaining it is too small.

o well, I guess I will have to live with a noisy bigger 120GB drive. Restoring to verify now.



tzh2231 said:


> ok backup is finally done, I created a 20GB monster...this kills my original plan of using an nice old quiet 20GB drive to replace it...


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

That'd be great! I heard the 3.0 OS would not allow you to manual record without subscription, is that true?



unitron said:


> It really shouldn't have done that if you told it truncated. Don't know why it did.
> 
> Anyway, hope to have a 3.0, LBA48 aware 13GB drive image ready soon (by which I mean truncated image which will restore to 13GB, and of course it can be expanded beyond that).
> 
> I'll let you know where to download from when it's ready.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> That'd be great! I heard the 3.0 OS would not allow you to manual record without subscription, is that true?


Go back and re-read this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8906233#post8906233

Find the part with the question mark at the end.

It's there for a very good reason.

(if you look on the back of the unit at the sticker where the power cord plugs in, you'll find the date of manufacture)


----------



## Speed Daemon (Jan 15, 2012)

tzh2231 said:


> Totally agree, I am playing it mostly for fun, and now after more digging I found people were talking some "fakecall" thing that would not only get rid of the initial set up, but also get rid of the "nag" message that reminds you to do daily call on almost every button.
> 
> IMO all these hacking/locking war between service provider and consumer really started from their initial deceptive marketing policy - they use a 'cheap' device to try to suck you into an expensive service, while they lose money on the front, they would nag you for a lifetime monthly payment.


I don't mind paying for the service as long as it's worth it. It reminds me of the first time I got to use cable TV. I thought "this is going to be cool having every TV show with no commercials, just like the BBC." Then it was "WTF??? Who is going to pay extra to watch shows that _still_ have the dang commercials?!?" (Back then there wasn't much more than the Big 3 networks and HBO...)

Don't even get me started on the TiVo Advisors' Panel scam...


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

ha this is tricky!
my tivo says "05-12-00" on the bottom left of the rear panel, I assume that is the manufacture date?

BTW last night I tried to mfsrestore the image to a new 120gb drive, it reached 19% fairly quickly and then stuck there forever, no progress even after the whole night. What could be wrong? I am pretty sure the new drive is fine, and the source disk is also fine. Does it mean the image is no good?



unitron said:


> Go back and re-read this post
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8906233#post8906233
> 
> ...


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am now trying to use the mfs live cd to make backup, however I could not even find mfsbackup command after booting up, that puzzles me...

unitron, any idea what is special about the mfs live cd?


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Never mind, I figured out that the problem was my USB flash, somehow it does not like a long streak of read.



tzh2231 said:


> BTW last night I tried to mfsrestore the image to a new 120gb drive, it reached 19% fairly quickly and then stuck there forever, no progress even after the whole night. What could be wrong? I am pretty sure the new drive is fine, and the source disk is also fine. Does it mean the image is no good?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> I am now trying to use the mfs live cd to make backup, however I could not even find mfsbackup command after booting up, that puzzles me...
> 
> unitron, any idea what is special about the mfs live cd?


Yes, it comes with an entire website (mfslive.org) with many pages of instructions, and if you read them you discover that instead of sticking mfs on the front of every command, it just uses the the simple word, like "backup" and "restore".

And that "mfsinfo" is an exception, there's not an "info" command (unless it's an entirely separate one, the website does lack a complete list of every program and command on the cd).

It also has other handy stuff--

--like hdparm which let me discover that GigaByte brand motherboards put Host Protected Areas on hard drives without warning, and let me undo that damage.

--like dd_rescue, which lets you "Xerox" an entire hard drive, or overwrite individual partitions, and sometimes rescue what's on a hard drive where other methods fail.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tzh2231 said:


> ha this is tricky!
> my tivo says "05-12-00" on the bottom left of the rear panel, I assume that is the manufacture date?
> ...


This is why I asked about manufacturing date.



> Can I Use the DVR without TiVo Service?
> 45-16-22 Search Reference Number
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I had mis-remembered it as October 2000, but even if I'd been right you'd still have gotten in under the cutoff.

Once you get that up to 3.0 you may need to call TiVo and give them that reference number to get them to turn on the manual recording allowed flag.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

hmm sounds like I need to be able to connect my tivo to internet before calling tivo anyway... so 3.0 it is, no other choice, right?



unitron said:


> This is why I asked about manufacturing date.
> 
> I had mis-remembered it as October 2000, but even if I'd been right you'd still have gotten in under the cutoff.
> 
> Once you get that up to 3.0 you may need to call TiVo and give them that reference number to get them to turn on the manual recording allowed flag.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am using google voice with obi, so my phone can directly dial, but GV seems is not as compatible as vonage, free GV still dominate 



mahermusic said:


> Do you have VOIP? I have a Series 1 in an upstairs bedroom that dials out over my Vonage. Actually, I have a rotary phone from the 50's that I can dial out on and answer calls from through my Vonage!! I was surprised just how much I can do through it!


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Finally got my restore working by burning a real cd. Somehow the mini-linux seems cannot handle USB flash drive very well.

Cannot wait to try the lba48 13gb image. That'd allow me to use the small quiet drive.



unitron said:


> This is why I asked about manufacturing date.
> 
> I had mis-remembered it as October 2000, but even if I'd been right you'd still have gotten in under the cutoff.
> 
> Once you get that up to 3.0 you may need to call TiVo and give them that reference number to get them to turn on the manual recording allowed flag.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am trying to obtain serial console to my tivo, the tutorial here: http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_rs232cable.php

says: Hold one hand near your keyboard, because you will need to press the ENTER key once as soon as the TiVo shows it's first glimps of life.

I have not got it working yet, this "first glimps of life" thing is killing me, this is artistic talk, not an engineer talk...

Anyone has experience to share?



tzh2231 said:


> Finally got my restore working by burning a real cd. Somehow the mini-linux seems cannot handle USB flash drive very well.
> 
> Cannot wait to try the lba48 13gb image. That'd allow me to use the small quiet drive.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Finally got it working! 
Now let me put in a more engineer way:

Right after you plug in the power cable, do not wait anything to show up on screen or whatever "glimps of life", just start to hit enter key on your hyperterm once or twice a second, as soon as you see the "password" prompt, stop hitting enter key immediately, otherwise you will enter a blank password, that wont help for sure as you need to enter "factory" 

The prompt came up for me within a second I believe, so there is no way you'd see any "glimps of life", it is super fast.

Oh BTW I did successfully bypassed the guided setup, and am good to use it again! The software version is 2.5.



tzh2231 said:


> I am trying to obtain serial console to my tivo, the tutorial here: http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_rs232cable.php
> 
> says: Hold one hand near your keyboard, because you will need to press the ENTER key once as soon as the TiVo shows it's first glimps of life.
> 
> ...


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

tzh2231 said:


> ok backup is finally done, I created a 20GB monster...this kills my original plan of using an nice old quiet 20GB drive to replace it...


Sounds like you did a complete backup instead of a truncated one. I've used both MFSTools and WinMFS to create truncated backups for the 13GB drive (I think that's the image Unitorn is adding LBA48 to) and they were both less than 200 GB. I did have an issue earlier because I had not done a C&DE. My truncated image in that case was over 6GB from WinMFS.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

I had success with command line tool, but what is "C&DE"? That might also be my problem.

Now the next question is - since I got the whole thing backed up, is there a way to extract the video out on PC somehow? Like mount the image?

Anyone know how to mount that monster?



lillevig said:


> Sounds like you did a complete backup instead of a truncated one. I've used both MFSTools and WinMFS to create truncated backups for the 13GB drive (I think that's the image Unitorn is adding LBA48 to) and they were both less than 200 GB. I did have an issue earlier because I had not done a C&DE. My truncated image in that case was over 6GB from WinMFS.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> This is why I asked about manufacturing date.
> 
> I had mis-remembered it as October 2000, but even if I'd been right you'd still have gotten in under the cutoff.
> 
> Once you get that up to 3.0 you may need to call TiVo and give them that reference number to get them to turn on the manual recording allowed flag.


I'm sure that the two unsub S1's I started with a little over a year ago could do manual recording (that's why I originally got them) and they were SW 3.0. In fact, that 13GB image I provided came from one of those boxes.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Would the image work on Philips HDR212? Can I have it too? 



lillevig said:


> I'm sure that the two unsub S1's I started with a little over a year ago could do manual recording (that's why I originally got them) and they were SW 3.0. In fact, that 13GB image I provided came from one of those boxes.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

tzh2231 said:


> I had success with command line tool, but what is "C&DE"? That might also be my problem.
> 
> Now the next question is - since I got the whole thing backed up, is there a way to extract the video out on PC somehow? Like mount the image?
> 
> Anyone know how to mount that monster?


C&DE is Clear and Delete Everything. It's under System Reset. The strange thing is that I didn't have any recordings, just the channel guide data. As for mounting the image and extracting the video, I don't think that's possible. At least I haven't run across any postings that say it can be done. It would be nice if somehow the media partition itself could be read into .Tivo files.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

tzh2231 said:


> Would the image work on Philips HDR212? Can I have it too?


Yes, it will work but it has the 120 or 137GB limit (can't remember which it is) because it doesn't have the LBA48 kernal. The image that I know is working is for WinMFS. I will also provide a MFSTools image but I have not been able to get it fully restored. It keeps indicating an error in the bit stream near the last sector. There might be enough on it to boot up but no guarentees.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

That is ok for me as the 'quiet' drive I am planning to put in is a 20GB only 



lillevig said:


> Yes, it will work but it has the 120 or 137GB limit (can't remember which it is) because it doesn't have the LBA48 kernal. The image that I know is working is for WinMFS. I will also provide a MFSTools image but I have not been able to get it fully restored. It keeps indicating an error in the bit stream near the last sector. There might be enough on it to boot up but no guarentees.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just found I have an old 750GB ATA drive that is pretty quiet too, haha!

Looks like I will need the LBA48 thing sooner or later 
Waiting for Mr. unitron 



tzh2231 said:


> That is ok for me as the 'quiet' drive I am planning to put in is a 20GB only


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

hmm just got a decompression error.2% with the .bak version, maybe I will try the winmfs version next if retry also fail.



lillevig said:


> Yes, it will work but it has the 120 or 137GB limit (can't remember which it is) because it doesn't have the LBA48 kernal. The image that I know is working is for WinMFS. I will also provide a MFSTools image but I have not been able to get it fully restored. It keeps indicating an error in the bit stream near the last sector. There might be enough on it to boot up but no guarentees.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

winmfs version restored successfully, however, I realized the 3.0 version disabled the SETUP_BYPASS boot argument, so it will get me stuck in guided set up.

I gave ppp set up a quick try to my windows 7 PC nearby, got everything appear set up ok, but no connection. The cable for ppp is the same one used for serial console, right?

O well I am back to 2.5 for now.



tzh2231 said:


> hmm just got a decompression error.2% with the .bak version, maybe I will try the winmfs version next if retry also fail.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a philips hdr212 image that works on 13gb drive with version 2.5? Looks like that'd be my best fit for now.

Another question, seems like the "backdoor mode" requires entering the code in "search by title" which is not allowed for me since my tivo is off subscription for too long. I have not yet found any other way of entering the backdoor mode.

My main purpose is to adjust to clock, anyone know a workaround?



tzh2231 said:


> winmfs version restored successfully, however, I realized the 3.0 version disabled the SETUP_BYPASS boot argument, so it will get me stuck in guided set up.
> 
> I gave ppp set up a quick try to my windows 7 PC nearby, got everything appear set up ok, but no connection. The cable for ppp is the same one used for serial console, right?
> 
> O well I am back to 2.5 for now.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

tzh2231 said:


> I gave ppp set up a quick try to my windows 7 PC nearby, got everything appear set up ok, but no connection. The cable for ppp is the same one used for serial console, right?


Maybe. When I was trying to figure out PPP I saw several posts saying that the serial cable needed a crossover adapter. I did not need one, but then I also had two different varieties of serial cables that I had collected with the four S1's that passed through my home during the past year. I was also able to plug the Tivo serial cable into a serial to USB adapter cable and get it to work that way. Made it work on both XP and Vista but have not tried it since I upgraded to Win7. Might be able to find time to try it sometime Saturday.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Since 3.0 is no good for me for 2 reason - 
1. It does not work with guided set up bypass boot param.
2. It seems lock up manual recording for some people, I do not want to take that risk.

So I am on my route to try to set up PPP on my current 2.5.1 version. Now sad thing is this version is exactly the version with a bad pppd shipped with, and all those online download links are broken maybe because it is too old a hack 

Anyone have a saved set of hack files/tools and best yet have the 1.3 version pppd for me?



lillevig said:


> Maybe. When I was trying to figure out PPP I saw several posts saying that the serial cable needed a crossover adapter. I did not need one, but then I also had two different varieties of serial cables that I had collected with the four S1's that passed through my home during the past year. I was also able to plug the Tivo serial cable into a serial to USB adapter cable and get it to work that way. Made it work on both XP and Vista but have not tried it since I upgraded to Win7. Might be able to find time to try it sometime Saturday.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This thread is now being used to talk about some really "ancient" stuff.. So I'll ask a tangential question.

Does anybody have a link to the info about how to set up ftp on a S1? I have my S1 on the network already (turbonet card), but would like to set up ftp so I can get the raw files off (some old music shows, mostly).. Presumably it's "essentially" the same as downloading via kmttg, just via ftp and slightly more tedious. (Can I get the equivalent of metadata files, so that I could then send the recordings BACK to a TivoHD with pytivo?)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

For a Series 1 with a TurboNET card I would use TyTool (see the "other" forum or send me a PM). Change the default network option to Multiplex Mode and it will output MPG files.

You will probably have to write the metadata files for pyTivo manually.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattack said:


> This thread is now being used to talk about some really "ancient" stuff.. So I'll ask a tangential question.
> 
> Does anybody have a link to the info about how to set up ftp on a S1? I have my S1 on the network already (turbonet card), but would like to set up ftp so I can get the raw files off (some old music shows, mostly).. Presumably it's "essentially" the same as downloading via kmttg, just via ftp and slightly more tedious. (Can I get the equivalent of metadata files, so that I could then send the recordings BACK to a TivoHD with pytivo?)


I did this about 4-5 years ago when we upgraded our 2 S1's to 2 S3's. Sorry I don't have any notes but I used MFS_FTP to get the shows off of one of the S1's. And I did use info from the other forum to get this installed and working.

If I recall correctly that seemed to be the simplest and easiest tool to install and do what I wanted at the time.

Scott


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> I did this about 4-5 years ago when we upgraded our 2 S1's to 2 S3's. Sorry I don't have any notes but I used MFS_FTP to get the shows off of one of the S1's. And I did use info from the other forum to get this installed and working.Scott


That works too, but you have to get FTP running on the TiVo, telnet in to a bash prompt and dig through multiple levels of the MFS database to list the clusters show "X" is on, FTP them to your PC, put them together into one big file, and then you still need to convert it from TiVo's S1 file format to MPG. tyTool is much easier and there's only one file named tserver to install on the TiVo itself (assuming you already have telnet running).

Here's how I copied tserver to mine without FTP.
Download and run CRT55.exe, a zmodem application.
Pick the file to transfer (make sure it's set to binary mode)
Using the telnet window in CRT55
Change to the desired directory "cd /var/hack"
Enter "rz -e"
Enter "chmod 755 *" or "chmod 755 tserver" to make it executable.

Once tserver is installed the main program on your PC can start & stop it using a telnet command you configure like "/var/hack/tserver". After that it's almost as easy to use as kmttg.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> That works too, but you have to get FTP running on the TiVo, telnet in to a bash prompt and dig through multiple levels of the MFS database to list the clusters show "X" is on, FTP them to your PC, put them together into one big file, and then you still need to convert it from TiVo's S1 file format to MPG. tyTool is much easier and there's only one file named tserver to install on the TiVo itself (assuming you already have telnet running).
> 
> Here's how I copied tserver to mine without FTP.
> Download and run CRT55.exe, a zmodem application.
> ...


I have one S1 remaining and haven't tried to telnet into it but when I did it with a prior S1 I was not able to guess the login password. Is it necessary to login to use the tools being mentioned?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

There's no login or password for telnet sessions. It goes straight to the bash prompt. If memory serves there was a password involved for the initial hack using hyperterm and a serial cable, but that was many years and many beers back.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> There's no login or password for telnet sessions. It goes straight to the bash prompt. If memory serves there was a password involved for the initial hack using hyperterm and a serial cable, but that was many years and many beers back.


That password (on the S1) was, and if you didn't change it, still is, "factory".


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> That works too, but you have to get FTP running on the TiVo, telnet in to a bash prompt and dig through multiple levels of the MFS database to list the clusters show "X" is on, FTP them to your PC, put them together into one big file, and then you still need to convert it from TiVo's S1 file format to MPG. tyTool is much easier and there's only one file named tserver to install on the TiVo itself (assuming you already have telnet running).


Sounds like you are talking about straight ftp and not MFS_FTP. If I recall correctly once I had MFS_FTP installed which was done similar to what you described for tyTool, I just used Filezilla to connect and easily browsed and downloaded the show as a single .ty file and then used either tytompg or tytotivo to convert into a format that I could send to my S3's.

Not sure why I didn't use tyTools as the TiVo install seems simple. What do you use on the PC side to access the files?

Scott


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

That was back in the days before mfs_ftp, and tyTools still had horrible audio sync issues. Once the file format was completely figured out and tyTools was up to version 10r4 I quit following development work.

On the PC you just run the main EXE, use it to start tserver, pick shows from the NPL, and transfer them. In the network options you can choose to output your files in VSplit, TyStream or Multiplex mode. The last option gives you straight MPG. When you're done, stop tserver and exit.

Both of my S1s have been honorably retired for 2-3 years now, but I still fire them up if I notice a change in the IR database version because I use TiVoWebPlus and some homebrew scripts to maintain a list of all of the codes.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

We upgraded our 2 S1's to 2 S3's and did the lifetime transfer in January 2007. I have kept the Phillips with the upgraded hard drive hooked up in my son's game room so he could do manual recordings if he wanted but he never really used it. Comcast just migrated virtually all of the analog stations to digital ones here so time to retire that one too. Maybe sell the Turbonet card on eBay.

Scott


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Since is a S1 can't you hack it and run fake call via crond?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> On the PC you just run the main EXE, use it to start tserver


Or start tserver from a telnet session or have it automatically start from rc.sysinit.author. Note tserver is easily 3 times faster at transferring files from a Series 3 TiVo than TiVoToGo.



ggieseke said:


> pick shows from the NPL, and transfer them. In the network options you can choose to output your files in VSplit, TyStream or Multiplex mode.


Note while those work for S1 and S2 TiVos, they no longer work for S3 Tivos. One must use s3tots to convert from .ty or .ty+ to .mpg on a file transferred from an S3 or THD.



ggieseke said:


> When you're done, stop tserver


Or not.

I wrote a fairly decent set of docs (if I say so myself) for TyTool and still host them on my website.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I had no idea it had ever been used on anything except Series 1s.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Okay, here's a 13GB truncated Series 1 Philips, software version 3, LBA48 patched, original S1 style partition layout, starts in Guided Setup image in both flavors, MFS Live and WinMFS

Remember to not use the -p option with the restore command on the MFS Live cd and make sure WinMFS is set to not use the "optimized" partition layout.

This is the one to restore with the MFS Live cd

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak

and this is the one to restore with WinMFS

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk

If someone wants to try, I can provide a already done guided setup version, and we can see if putting it in a different Philips S1, with a different TSN, works or gives trouble, and we'll all learn something.

If it does, you'll have to promise not to reveal my area code and zip code.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

smithcm10 said:


> Does any one have that post archived? It doesn't exist anymore


It's post 19 in this thread.

What are you trying to accomplish? That post is over six years old.


----------



## smithcm10 (May 12, 2018)

unitron said:


> If you have a broadband connection to the Internet rather than a dial-up, check out what's left of the links here:
> 
> http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/33.html
> 
> ...





unitron said:


> If you have a broadband connection to the Internet rather than a dial-up, check out what's left of the links here:
> 
> http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/33.html
> 
> ...


I meant this one the tiviohelp link


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

smithcm10 said:


> I meant this one the tiviohelp link


Well, I should have a copy of that on my hard drive along with a zillion other TiVo related files, but it seems to be hiding from me.

The information on that page is probably available elsewhere, though, I just need some clues to help me figure out where to look.

Tell me exactly what it is that you want to do, and we'll figure things out from there.


----------



## smithcm10 (May 12, 2018)

How to make the tivo serial port to pc serial adapter and use ppp


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

smithcm10 said:


> How to make the tivo serial port to pc serial adapter and use ppp


Are you looking for something like this?










This would plug into the serial jack on the back of a Series 1 or Series 2 TiVo, which is right above or right below the IR jack.

I can't remember if the 9 pin end is supposed to go to an external modem or to an old-fashioned serial port on a PC, and whether a null modem adapter (which reverses pins 2 and 3) is needed or not.

I *think* that if you use a female 9 pin you can plug right into the PC and then use a null modem and a 25 pin to 9 pin adapter to connect to an external modem but it's been about 10 years since I messed with that stuff.


----------

